# Saw this in the news today. War of the future lol!



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Apparently China and India are having a dispute over borders. I saw this picture of soldiers in bullet proof armor shooting nattys.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Get some double tbg strapped on there, let's make it interesting haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I did find an article where Indian troops are trained in slingshot use for crowd control etc. And have seen them used in Nigera (I think...) for the same thing.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Imagine half the sharp shooters on the forum stepping in over there!? There wouldn't be many crowds left lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Even have ammo selection - just like Judge Dread!

'I AM THE LAW!' peew-peew...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-35529754

https://www.pri.org/stories/2016-02-11/indias-new-crowd-control-tool-slingshots-loaded-marbles-and-chili-powder


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's an awesome idea! Unless the protesters have guns. I don't think it would work in Chicago


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> That's an awesome idea! Unless the protesters have guns. I don't think it would work in Chicago


When I saw that I thought it would be a good way to really piss someone off and provoke them into shooting at you so that you could then legitimately shoot them back


----------

